# New Great Pyr puppy



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Well we've been extremely busy with the new little one. She is getting along better with Deliliah but we're still working on goat introductions. She's just so young and playful. Sweetie butted her and sent her crying for 3 minutes. We're introducing her on leash everyday. She is living in the goat area in three birthing stall put together so she can see and be near Deliliah and the goats. Here is a video of she and Deliliah bonding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats really good!! Hard to believe such a cuddly puppy is gonna grow to be that big!


----------



## farmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

What a sweetie-pie! We got a 6 week old great pyrenees/white shepherd cross pup this past October. You are extremely smart NOT to have yours in the house. We are now beginning to understand why we have never heard of these animals being kept inside! Worst behaved creature we have ever had! He is getting used to our cats, rabbit and parrots and is being slowly introduced into the barns, hopefully he will grow into a good farm dog! I'd put up a picture, but am technically illiterate so... I'd love to see more pictures of yours though and throwing in a story about how your pup tore apart your garbage, ate the cats' food, stole your shoes, etc. would make me feel better!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute.
Suellen


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------

